# WM resort unavailable on just one random date?



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2018)

I was reviewing the WM website today, and saw this availability at a resort:



 

Note the unavailability for anything on April 26.  How does that happen?  If the resort can't yet be booked for that date without including dates from today (the 20th), why would the one date show no availability? If WM people don't see anything more than what users see, and presumably can't book something behind the scenes, how does one date in the middle show no availability like this?

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 20, 2018)

Some resorts WM doesn't own individual rooms, but rather weeks or fractionals. Thus, the number of available rooms changes by the week. If they own less weeks that start the 26th than weeks that start the 19th, that could potentially explain it. 

If it's a wholly owned resort I have no idea how that could be possible.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Some resorts WM doesn't own individual rooms, but rather weeks or fractionals. Thus, the number of available rooms changes by the week. If they own less weeks that start the 26th than weeks that start the 19th, that could potentially explain it.
> 
> If it's a wholly owned resort I have no idea how that could be possible.




Sorry, forgot to mention:  It's New Orleans.  Is that one a shared resort?

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 20, 2018)

Yep. New Orleans has three pools of inventory: Worldmark rooms, Wyndham rooms, and "weeks" rooms that were sold by the previous developer before Wyndham took over. The current developer has been putting weeks units it gets back (from ovation etc) into Worldmark. So they might have more rooms available for the week starting the 26th than the 19th.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks.  That explains it.  It seemed so weird to have one day in the middle like that.

Dave


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2018)

In New Orleans there are the original weeks owners, original weeks converted to points. Weeks owned by Worldmark, units owned by Worldmark weeks and units owned by club Wyndham Access

So Worldmark owns some units that were never broken up into weeks and they own some weeks (recently forcloswd weeks that Wyndham put into Worldmark.) 

So as was stated in the above post. It is likely that Worldmark owns less weeks with that Friday check in than the previous week. By the way the last weekend of April is the first week of jazz fest and an “event week” at Avenue Plaza. The regular weeks there are floating weeks and float across all 52 weeks of the year except Mardi Gras, the jazz fest and the sugar bowl. In the original documents that Mr John wrote when he converted this property to Timeshares week 18 the first week of jazz fest was sold as an event week and to reserve that week you had to own it. And it cost consideralably more than other weeks. My guess is that very few week 18s found there way into Wyndham or Worldmark

Get used to seeing lots of odd vacancy patterns at Avenue Plaza. Since I stopped renting there another Worldmark owner has stepped in to control the Worldmark rentals at avenue plaza . And he seems to be much bigger than I ever hoped to be and he knows how to get control of all the units well ahead of other owners by using a trick discussed on wmowners.com some time ago  ago. (He had all the Mardi Gras weeks reserved weeks before the 13 month mark). So if he has decided to do jazz fest rentals, you won’t have a chance


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks, Ron. I wasn’t trying to book the date, just was curious why it was showing no availability when the days around it did. (And now I guess I need to go find that trick you mention. I’ve learned some, but apparently there is more to learn.)

Dave


----------



## Avislo (Mar 21, 2018)

Since Wyndham/Worldmark are already aware of who the mega-renter referred to above is, it would not hurt to put the person's name or business name up so if anyone wants New Orleans prime time units under his control they can rent them.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2018)

I don’t know who it is but I believe it to be the same guy that controls the 3 bedrooms at West Yellowstone


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Ron. I wasn’t trying to book the date, just was curious why it was showing no availability when the days around it did. (And now I guess I need to go find that trick you mention. I’ve learned some, but apparently there is more to learn.)
> 
> Dave



The technique involves long reservations, the waitlist, cancellations and rebooking

You don’t have enough credits to play with the big boys I didn’t and I had 500,000 credits


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2018)

ronparise said:


> The technique involves long reservations, the waitlist, cancellations and rebooking
> 
> You don’t have enough credits to play with the big boys I didn’t and I had 500,000 credits




Thanks.  I appreciate the head's up.  I'm not just small potatoes in that arena - I'm what you'd call a "spectator."  As in "SPECK-TATER" -- a very, very small potato. 

Hope you're enjoying your retirement.  Do you still have your boat in San Diego? How goes the fractionals with that?

Dave


----------



## Avislo (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks Ron.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks.  I appreciate the head's up.  I'm not just small potatoes in that arena - I'm what you'd call a "spectator."  As in "SPECK-TATER" -- a very, very small potato.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your retirement.  Do you still have your boat in San Diego? How goes the fractionals with that?
> 
> Dave




The boat is still there. I’m probably going to be in San Diego in a month or so  to get the boat licensed by the Port Authority  for charters.and then  I’ll make up some brochures and with a little luck  get them in  Wyndham and Worldmark properties


----------

